# Proyecto de electromagnetismo



## Eki02 (Abr 14, 2009)

Primero que nada hola a todos

Escribo este tema para pedir ayuda con un proyecto de la escuela. La materia es electromagnetismo y aún no sé que hacer de proyecto ops: , he buscado en varias páginas de internet y no he encontrado alguno que pueda realizar, entre aqui en la sección de proyectos pero todos son con circuitos muy complicados y yo apenas soy principiante por lo que no les entendí, por favor si alguien pudiera ayudarme recomendandome algun proyecto o alguna pagina donde pueda encontrar alguno les agradeceria mucho...
Tambien miré un una pagina una explicacion de como funciona un acelerador de particulas, cosa que no podría construir,claro, pero pensé que tal vez se podria construir un prototipo con un tubo y con pilas, que al invertirles la polaridad atraigan un objeto de metal con carga positiva pero no se como se puede hacer para poder con un interruptor cambiar la polaridad de un conductor conectado a una bateria de positivo a negativo, tal vez estoy pensando algo ilogico, por favor si alguien me entiende, diganme,. Gracias y espero tener una respuesta pronto porque me queda muy poco tiempo para hacer mi proyecto..Quisiera aclarar que no les pregunto por ser una estudiante floja si no porque de verdad he buscado y no he podido encontrar un proyecto.... Gracias y espero que alguien me responda.


----------



## oscareev (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola,

Si quisieras hacer algo para electromagnetismo, podrías tratar de investigar circuitos con bobinas, por ejemplo un motor con clips creo que he visto uno por Internet. Si quisieras hacer el giro de polaridad, existe un circuito muy sencillo llamado puente H que hace cambiar la polaridad, es amplificadora mente utilizado para cambiarle el giro a un motor DC.

Cualquier cosa que me encuentre fácil para hacer te estaré comentando.
YouTube - Paper Clip Motor

Saludos


----------



## Grone25 (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola, en la actualidad existen muchos proyectos acerca de electromagnetismo. Pero me gustaria saber en que nivel te encuentras para asi mismo sugerir el proyecto. Al igual es importente definir que principio del electromagnetismo estas estudiando. Para que tambien puedas encontran proyectos mas facilmente, puedes irte por el camino de campos magneticos o campos electricos. Si profundizas en alguno de estos dos temas considero que te puede ir mejor. Al igual te agradezco el que me respondas la respuesta y asi mismo te doy sugerencias. Gracias...


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2009)

hola EKI02

no se que tipo de proyecto de electromagnetismo buscas hacer, te menciono uno que hice yo que es muy facil de hacer y es muy impactante de seguro sacaras una buena nota  . Se llama "LEVITRON" busca en google y en youtube hay mucha información! cualquier duda te ayudo (y el resto de los foristas) a realizarlo pero es muy simple, suerte !


----------



## Eki02 (Abr 14, 2009)

Gracias, por sus respuestas. Estoy estudiando en la universidad, y los temas que he visto en la clase son campo electrico, capacitores, diferencia de potencial, y circuitos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 14, 2009)

Si es electromasoquismo de nivel universitario por que no diseñas una antena para TV? incluso te sirve para aplicarla a tu casa...  al menos eso fue lo que hicimos en mi clase... cada quien diseño una antena de forma diferente para una frecuencia diferente y probamos sus caracteristicas de transmision y recepcion (patron de interferencia, ganancia de señal, etc etc etc)


----------



## JCompu (Ago 14, 2009)

Q tal amigos como leeran me dejaron un proyecto de armar unos amortiguadores electromagneticos pero me estoy quebrando la cabeza y no encuentro un tips para ver como o por donde iniciar tengo unas leves ideas pero si me pudieran ayudar para crear los electroimanes se los agradeceria.


----------

